# Lobular Down



## jtheskier (Jul 20, 2006)

Crashed and burned last week in a crit race on my 05 Lobular 50. The Garmin Edge shows me going from 30mph to 0mph instantly. The right shifter lever hit hard enough to grind off a good chunk of metal, I ended up in the ER, but I'm happy to report that my frame hardly has a scratch. I had the LBS give me a 2nd opinion and they said it was pretty much perfect. I'm really pumped that its proving to be such a durable and race worthy frame.


----------

